# spayed cat acting like in season - help!!



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

hi - i have a 10 month old cat that has been spayed. however, the last few days there has been a tom cat calling outside my house morning and night. when i let my little lady out he pounces and is trying to mate with her. if i dont let her out she is climbing the walls to get out. if i didnt know she was spayed i would say she was in season. why is this happening? i got her spayed to stop all these shannigans!! any ideas?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

when was she spayed? ID call the vets ESp if a male is trying to mate her, she may have some retained tissue.
I also wouldnt let her out, he could have anything if he mates her!


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> when was she spayed? ID call the vets ESp if a male is trying to mate her, she may have some retained tissue.
> I also wouldnt let her out, he could have anything if he mates her!


i tried to call the vet earlier but he isnt open til 5pm. ive brought her litter tray out again and have everybody warned not to let her out but ive a feeling its too late n the tom has managed to mate with her. she certainly wasnt putting up too much of a fight!! when she did escape this morning she disappeared for hours which she never does and when she came back he was with her. i'm going to ring the vet as soon as he opens and see if he will take her and have a look - it'll mean another general for her but there's not a lot i can do about that - my poor baby. am i right in thinking if she was spayed the toms shouldnt be hanging around??


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tiny said:


> i tried to call the vet earlier but he isnt open til 5pm. ive brought her litter tray out again and have everybody warned not to let her out but ive a feeling its too late n the tom has managed to mate with her. she certainly wasnt putting up too much of a fight!! when she did escape this morning she disappeared for hours which she never does and when she came back he was with her. i'm going to ring the vet as soon as he opens and see if he will take her and have a look - it'll mean another general for her but there's not a lot i can do about that - my poor baby. am i right in thinking if she was spayed the toms shouldnt be hanging around??


well she was neutered so long ago that she must have retained tissue es pfor her to mate & a boy to actually mate her, id get her health tested aswell the boy would be carrying anything, couldnt you have shouted asnd stopped them?


----------



## merlincat (Mar 8, 2011)

My friend had a cat that behaved like this her whole life. She took her back to the vets several times as she thought she hadn't been done. 

The vet said that it happens with some cats and not to worry there wouldn't be problems. either with kittens or health.

Maybe thay just remember?

My cat Sasha used to call to toms all her life, I used to call her a tart!


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

merlincat said:


> My friend had a cat that behaved like this her whole life. She took her back to the vets several times as she thought she hadn't been done.
> 
> The vet said that it happens with some cats and not to worry there wouldn't be problems. either with kittens or health.
> 
> ...


you're not going to believe me but my cat is called sasha too - maybe she's going to be a tart aswell - lol. i rang vet and i have to take her in tomorrow. he will give her an injection to stop her heat and will have to operate again to see if there is any ovarian tissue left. poor sasha locked in kitchen tonight with her bed n litter tray. thanks for your help - its gratly appreciated.


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> well she was neutered so long ago that she must have retained tissue es pfor her to mate & a boy to actually mate her, id get her health tested aswell the boy would be carrying anything, couldnt you have shouted asnd stopped them?


hi there - i did shout but both of them ran away n then she was gone for hours. the last thing i wanted was for her to mate - thats why i got her spayed at 6 months before she went into heat!! she's going to the vet tomorrow - she would have been there tonight except i dislocated my shoulder a few weeks back and cant drive yet so need hubby to take us. the last thing i want is a tom prowling about - my front yard stinks now where he has been spraying so i gotta go scrub it tomorrow too.


----------



## tiny (Feb 1, 2011)

just an update to let you know we've been to the vet. sasha ok and hasnt been hurt by tomcat. vet gave her an injection to stop her season and now i have to decide whether to control this with hormones or to let the vet operate again to find and remove the ovarian tissue left behind the first time. i was going to wait and see how often she was going to go into season and if it is going to be every 2 - 3 weeks then get the op done but if it was only going to be a couple of times a year try to control it with hormones. has anyone any advice on what would be best?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww bless her she is lovely, glad it went well!

Cats that come into call and arent mated can come into call every 3weeks, even every week! some can go as long as 6weeks, so its up to you & what the vet feels best!


----------

